# Introducción gratuita al lenguaje "Wolfram" en Español"



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hola amigos.
Quiero compartir con Ustedes el enlace a la introducción del lenguaje "Wolfram", común a todas las aplicaciones de la empresa Wolfram, que por ejemplo ofrece la herramienta "Mathematica", disponible de forma gratuita en las placas Raspi!


----------

